# software to convert files to des



## louiefern (Jun 13, 2008)

let me start by apologizing if this topic has been brought up, i did a search but came up a bit empty.
i just added embroidery to my small business we bought a small brother machine, and i need a software that converts files to a .des file. i need a program that will convert jps, eps, and ai. the company that i bought the machine recommended "de design". my issue 
is that program cost $800 and seems a little over kill since i already have and use adobe illustrator. is there a program where i could design my logos or illustrations on adobe illustrator and than convert it to .des?

Thank You in advance


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

First off there the file format is .pes for brother embroidery machines and its not so much the converting of files its the _digitizing part_ that is the main source of the "*pe design*" software

your best bet would be to outsource your digitizing and have them give you *.pes* format.

Converting .eps files into jpegs.. is not the same as converting a .eps into a .pes format its much more complicated then that. You can find excellent digitizers all over the web.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

PE-Design has an image to stitch function but frankly, it's lousy. I've never been able to get a decent stitch out of anything I tried it with. 

I purchased tutorials for PE-Design which helped tremendously in learning how to use the program. I've also had designs digitized by other companies. Between the tutorials and seeing how other companies digitized logos, you can learn how to do it yourself but it takes time.


----------



## louiefern (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for the help, do you guys recommend a certain company to digitize


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I try to do them myself. If I can't, then I use Strawberry Stitch or Embroiderydesigns.com to digitize logos for me. Not cheap but they turn them around in a couple of days and they stitch very well.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Try cheapdigitizing.com. They have done 2 small jobs for me and were very good and cheap. Good luck


----------

